# backup aus laufendem system herraus machen

## pieter_parker

mit welchen befehlen ist es moeglich aus einem laufendem system herraus auf ein anderes laufwerk ein vollstaendiges backup zu machen?

----------

## Finswimmer

rsync?

Beachte aber, dass es Probleme mit Dateien gibt, die im laufenden Betrieb verändert werden, so zum Beispiel MySQL.

----------

## pieter_parker

habe kein mysql laufen, habe vm die laufen

gibt es generel probleme mit dateien die von irgendwem oder was geoefnet sind? oder nur wenn der moment wo von dieser datei gelesen und oder geschrieben wird mit dem moment wo diese datei mit kopieren dran ist?

----------

## Yamakuzure

sunrise overlay : app-backup/rdup

----------

## pieter_parker

gibt es ein super gut geschriebenes howto das das mit diesen overlays erklaert? das was ich bisher im netz gefunden hatte war irgrndwie nix richtiges das es mir verstaendlich rueberbringen konnte

was ist ein overlay? und warum gibt es da jetzt ploetzlich mehrere? bin neulich schonmal auf nen programm gestossen das in einem anderen gentoo overlay sein sollte

----------

## tazinblack

Was hälst Du hiervon : http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/overlays/userguide.xml ?

----------

## Dorsai!

also ich mach meine System Backups mit mkstage4.sh. Dafür brauchst du keine extra Software, alles schon im system set dabei.

Das Skript erstellt ein Archiv, dass du wie beim stage3 der Gentoo Installation von einer Installations CD zurückspielen kannst.

Außerdem kannst du es ganz einfach mit z.B. fcron archivieren.

Weiterer Vorteil: es archiviert auf filesystem Ebene und per default nicht alle Temp Dateien, Portage Distfiles und Tree und anderes Zeug das vermutlich eh nicht mehr aktuell ist wenn du das Backup zurückspielst. Dadurch wird das Archiv für ein System Backup wirklich klein. Mein volles KDE Desktop ~amd64 Setup braucht grade 4,0 GB.

http://blinkeye.ch/dokuwiki/doku.php/projects/mkstage4

----------

## Josef.95

@Dorsai!

Das mkstage4 Script schaut ja richtig gut aus, schlicht einfach, anpassbar... 

Ich hatte meine Backups bisher immer noch zu Fuss angelegt...

Danke für den Tipp!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## slick

 *pieter_parker wrote:*   

> habe kein mysql laufen, habe vm die laufen
> 
> gibt es generel probleme mit dateien die von irgendwem oder was geoefnet sind? oder nur wenn der moment wo von dieser datei gelesen und oder geschrieben wird mit dem moment wo diese datei mit kopieren dran ist?

 

VMs im laufenden Betrieb kopieren ist eine sehr sehr dumme Idee. Hier kopiert man hart das gemountete Dateisystem der VM zur Laufzeit. Mindestens ein korruptes Dateisystem sollte die Folge sein. Datenverlust ist wahrscheinlich. Kann gut gehen, muss aber nicht. 

Ein System im laufenden Betrieb kopieren ist generell eine dumme Idee (was aber (leider) funktionieren kann). Auf ein Backup würde ich mich so nicht verlassen.

----------

## Dorsai!

 *pieter_parker wrote:*   

> 
> 
> VMs im laufenden Betrieb kopieren ist eine sehr sehr dumme Idee. Hier kopiert man hart das gemountete Dateisystem der VM zur Laufzeit. Mindestens ein korruptes Dateisystem sollte die Folge sein. Datenverlust ist wahrscheinlich. Kann gut gehen, muss aber nicht. 
> 
> Ein System im laufenden Betrieb kopieren ist generell eine dumme Idee (was aber (leider) funktionieren kann). Auf ein Backup würde ich mich so nicht verlassen.

 

Also beim stage4 ist das kein Problem, solange man in der Zeit kein emerge -avuDN world oder sowas macht schreibt ja nichts auf die gesicherten Verzeichnisse. Temp Verzeichnisse etc. werden ja ausgelassen. Ich hab das schon X-Mal gemacht und auch schon einige Male das Backup zurückgespielt (hauptsächlich um eine Maschine zu klonen) und nie ein wirkliches Problem festgestellt. Zur Sicherheit behalte ich aber immer einige älter Backups, vor allem welche von denen ich weiß, dass sie funktionieren.

Wenn man vielleicht einen http oder mysql Server betreibt und deren Daten (also das Zeug in /var) auch mit sichern will, dann sollte man die daemons vielleicht von cron vorher anhalten lassen und nach dem Backup fortsetzen. Das kann man ja dann auf Mitternacht legen, dann ist es nicht so schlimm. Das stage4 dauert auf einem Serversystem vielleicht 3 Min und dann gehts weiter.

VM Platten von laufenden VMs zu sichern ist aber wirklich keine gute Idee. Lieber die VM Verzeichnisse auslassen und gesondert sichern während die VM heruntergefahren ist.

PS: Mit mkstage4 lassen sich auch schön vorkonfigurierte Templates von Gentoo Systemen erstellen, damit man nicht dauernd durch den Installationsprozess gehen muss.

----------

